# Is it even possible to get pregnant on 500mgs of Metformin once a day?



## branham22

I have pcos. My doctor put me on the pill to regulate my cycles a month ago and it worked. I started my period on Thursday! My doctor said I can stop the pill once my period is over. He also started me on Metformin on friday. Once my period is over I will just be taking the metformin. My doctor only put me on 500mgs once a day. Is it even possible for me to get pregnant on just 500mgs once a day? Or are the chances lower?


----------



## lisap2008

Metformin does not get you pregnant it does help some women with PCOS ovulate by lowering your blood sugar and androgens.
Most doctors want to start with a lower dose to reduce the chance of you having unwanted side effects 
The most common side effects of metformin are:

Nausea.
Loss of appetite.
Diarrhea.
Increased abdominal gas.
A metallic taste.


----------



## branham22

Thanks lisap! I haven't had any side effects so I am pretty happy with that! I just feel like 500mgs once a day doesnt seem like it will help me much. I have read a lot of women take 1000, 1500, or 2000.


----------



## lisap2008

How long since you started taking it?.

most doctors will increase the dose over time if you both agree the dose is too low. I have heard of women being started at 500mg. is he prescribing clomid too or just gonna see if you will ovulate on met alone?.


----------



## branham22

I've only been taking it since friday. I have been on my period since thursday. So I'm just waiting for it to be over so I can start charting and using the opks!

No my doctor didn't start me on clomid. He said that is kind of his last result because of the multiple birth aspect. But when I go back on the 18th maybe I can ask him to increase my met dose. So far I have had no side effects on the 500mgs once a day!


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was started at 1000mg --but read the around 1800 mg was the normal. My stomach couldn't handle the higher dose, so I kept it aroung 1000mg -- when I fell pregnant naturally (the month or so before first IVF cycle), I immediately increased to 2000mg until wk 12, 1500mg wks 12-18, 1000mg 18-20, and another week at 500mg and came off completely. Will start again after baby comes to help with PCOS/cycles -- also in pre-IVF blood work, it was discovered that I had an underactive thyroid and will take medication for the rest of my life, and I think it was the combination of metformin and thyroid meds that helped me finally get a sticky!

but it can take a few months! (In my case, went on metformin in September 2010 after possible chemical, also had lost weight 40-45lbs after mc in August 2009 and got positive pregnancy test in June 2011)

best wishes


----------



## lisap2008

Clomid does not give everyone multiples I believe it only increases the chance by 10%. well I hope the met alone helps you ovulate .:dust:


----------



## branham22

I hope it helps too! Thanks for your input ladies!


----------



## Afamilygal

I was put on 1500 daily right off the bat and let me tell you, I had some rather serious side effects right away. (not pretty) and I have been on it for one full cycle so far.
My RE put me on it to help normalize my ovulation/cycle and last month I don't think it did anything for my ovulation- I had the latest OV date yet at cd24! (I have never had one past cd18) so needless to say, I'm a little miffed.
but I read it can take up to 6 months to work properly for some women. BAH! 
having said that, I don't have PCOS but I do have pre-diabetes and low insulin production so that's where he got the idea.


----------



## Afamilygal

that was probably the least helpful post ever. sorry! have you asked your dr about the lower dose? perhaps they are just building you up to it?


----------



## Maman

yes i got pregnant within a week of starting it!!!


----------



## CrystalMarie

I've read quite a few posts about women with PCOS concieveing on low doses of metformin. I just started taking metformin myself 17 days ago due to insulin resistance which caused me to have extremely irregular cycles for the last year and a half, on day 14 of 500mg's once a day showed up so I'm hoping that it is helping me and that its just not a coincidence! My doctor does have me on an increasing dose though and on Saturday I started 500mg's twice a day and in 2 weeks I will go to three times a day indefinately as long as I can handle thenside effects so far I've only had a couple bad days....I hope it works for you!!


----------



## branham22

Oh my afamilygal! I'm sorry you've had some serious side effects. So far I haven't had any but that's probably because of my low dose. I'm not sure if he is going to increase it but I don't think so. I'm just worried 500mgs once a day is not enough!


----------



## Afamilygal

surely it must be, or they would have put you on more, no? the side effects were gone after a week (the bad ones) but I still get an upset tummy from time to time. but nothing I cant handle. :)


----------



## branham22

Maman- within a week?! That's awesome!

Crystal- I hope everything works out for you! Sounds like your doing great!

Afamilygal- I'm happy met is working for u! I hope we all get our bfps soon!

Well my period ended! So now its time to BD! Haha :)
I was going to start using opks and temping. But I have heard PCOS can affect opks? How will I know if my PCOS affects my opks?


----------



## CherryD

I was put on 1000mg of it, but haven't taken the first pill yet!!!! (I was given the RX in nov). When I went to pick up the meds from the pharmacy, I was told I probably shouldn't take them given my past RX's (for my heart defects). That scared me. I don't know if I should take them or not. I just planned on talking to my dr about it when I go in next month.


----------



## Afamilygal

CherryD said:


> I was put on 1000mg of it, but haven't taken the first pill yet!!!! (I was given the RX in nov). When I went to pick up the meds from the pharmacy, I was told I probably shouldn't take them given my past RX's (for my heart defects). That scared me. I don't know if I should take them or not. I just planned on talking to my dr about it when I go in next month.

Ooo scary. yeah, or call them up and ask them?


----------



## Afamilygal

Maman said:


> yes i got pregnant within a week of starting it!!!

AWESOME! that's what I was hoping for! :) For some women it works wonders right away and for others I think it can take some time.


----------



## branham22

Well my period ended! So now its time to BD! Haha 
I was going to start using opks and temping. But I have heard PCOS can affect opks? How will I know if my PCOS affects my opks? Also what time of day should I use my opk?


----------



## ihave5boys

Metformin can help you get pregnant. I took it with my second after 1 year of trying and got pregnant 1month after starting it. I was on b.c and was on it and i even asked dr about it. And a minth after starting it I got preg. Again. But I never went back on it becduse the higher doses messed with my stomach so I chose to stay in insulin after that.


----------



## CrystalMarie

Ive heard it both ways, that some people with PCOS have success with OPK's and for some it doesnt work, I guess the only way to find out is to give it a try!! I actually just recieved mine in the mail today I ordered those wondfo test off of amazon 50 tests for like ten bucks but I also ordered the CB digital tests so i can check with both each day for some kind of accuracy i guess lol I havent recieved the diagnosis of PCOS quite yet but I may have it according to my OBGYN but I figured what the hell I'll never know if they work for me unless I try them :thumbup: I'm also starting the BBT this month too to see if the OPK's are accurate:happydance:


----------



## branham22

Thanks Crystal! I have the CB digital tests but I havent started using them yet! Let me know how it works for you :)


----------

